

Show HN: Easy to Use Open Source PHP Web Scraper - mahadazad
https://github.com/mahadazad/page-scraper

======
softdev12
This looks nice. I'm going to try it out. I've used Xpath before and it
(mostly) works on well-formed web pages. Also, I'm not completely sure if the
advanced parsing mode allows for conditional non-link tests? Something like if
title==X, then scrape the page. Good work.

~~~
mahadazad
well right now title==X is not supported. However, you can fork the project
and contribute. I am also planning to add a css selector to it. So that i
would be much easier

